
How I won a Facebook hackathon without a line of code (2014) - mrandrewandrade
http://mrandrewandrade.com/blog/2014/03/14/codeless-hackathon-winner.html#.ViviyeXiIgI.hackernews
======
hberg
The title of this post is misleading. A few paragraphs in he writes: "I
quickly began to write Arduino code to simulate a failing BBU. I also wrote
some code that acted as a DAC to take in the signals from the BBU."

Should really be titled "How I won a Facebook hardware hackathon"

~~~
mrandrewandrade
The final demo didn't include any code. Writing the code for the arduino was a
waste of time in terms of what we actually build. The main part of the post
was about the pivot and how we won with a simplified codeless solution

~~~
PeterWhittaker
Why is this being downvoted? It is clear, brief, on topic, and provides key
information to clarify any confusion as to the headline.

------
julianozen
Nice Pivot. Great job guys

